# New Generator



## whisperingwinds (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I just bought a generator and wondered if you guys think its a good one.

Its suppose to be quiet and for a RV. I wanted it mainly for emergences, if the power goes out while Im caring for David.


Oh By the way David will be 104 next month on the 28th!:wave:

Well it didnt work but its a Duromax xp 4400


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That looks a lot like the Champion I just got. I think these are all Chinese machines but the reviews on them are very good.

Although I haven't used mine out of need yet, I have fired it up. It is very quiet.


----------



## whisperingwinds (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you bczoom, 
I didnt know that. Its the first one I ever bought


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

To get the longest life it pays to change the oil on these much more often that the manufacturer recommends. Our's recommends 100 hours between oil changes. We generally change it at 25 to 40 hours maximum. It only holds one quart of oil so it doesn't cost that much to change it more often and it does extend the life of the motor significantly.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Even a bad generator is better than none at all, maybe that's why I have six of them? 350w, 1,100w, 1,00w, 2,300w,3,500w and 5,000w


----------



## ar15bob (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a champion 7500 watt max have used it works great put it on transfer switch oil try amsoil 4 stroke great sintec oil good luck


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, Ponce, you've got about enough power for four city blocks. Nice. Would love to home brew one myself one of these days. 

Did a homebrew project with my dad years ago. This was just pre Y2K. Not Y2K bug scared, but as he was retiring, he had to give his old one back to the state (long story) so we built one; preps, you know. Couldn't buy a complete unit anywhere on the market at that time. So we got just the doghouse for a 3.5 from Yamaha. Then we took the power pack off of a Thermo-King trailer that had rolled, from the boneyard. Those TK packs are designed to run, under load, coast to coast; no worries with duty cycle there. Had a local fab shop stitch up a frame, and dad designed the control panel and the tie in to the switch. Very smart man.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If you do buy one of the Chinese generators, make sure you load test it to see what it will actually put out.

I bought a 6.5 HP, 3500 watt unit from Harbor Freight on closeout. I had to fix the carb first (right out of the box) because it was too lean and would "surge" (dang emissions laws) but once I got it running well, it wouldn't carry a heavy load or the "breaker" would trip (toggle lever on/off style).

Thge best it would ever do was about 2000 watts. Very disappointing, because the engine wasn't even beginning to work hard at that load. But the breaker wouldn't stay on with any more.

I had an older Coleman 3000 watt gen with a 5HP flathead Briggs and Stratton, and even though the engine lugged down and the muffler glowed red, it would actually run a small air compressor and a few worklights. That is an IMPRESSIVE difference between the two units.

I did not attempt to modify the Harb Frt gen with a different breaker. I just took it back.


----------

